# Tiger Bread



## ChocFingers (May 12, 2018)

Hi All!

I'm trying to perfect a tiger bread / loaf. 

I do a white bloomer and add the paste to the outside before baking.

Does anybody have any good paste recipes for the outside? I've seen many recipes on the internet and You Tube but quite a lot don't contain sesame oil (which I'm certain is in it as you can smell it if you smell a tiger loaf in the supermarket). Also, a lot seemed to contain sugar which I also don't thinks right. Tiger breads don't taste sweet.

You also use rice flour in the paste as this doesn't contain gluten and so cracks when baking giving it that tiger complexion (or giraffe depending where you shop lol!). So here's the paste recipe I used last night:-

60g Rice Flour
1/4 tsp Salt
1 1/2 tsp Dried Active Yeast
1 1/2 tsp Toasted Sesame Oil
60ml Warm Water
1 tsp Sugar

I left the sugar out and also couldn't find rice flour in the supermarket so after searching on the internet, I found a way of making my own by grinding (in an electric spice grinder) basmati rice. This paste recipe however, didn't work. Maybe not using proper rice flour was the problem? I'm going down to a health food shop in 10 mins to get some rice flour and see what it looks like in comparison to what I made.

One thing I definitely know is, Sesame Oil is definitely used in the paste. As I say, a lot of recipes online don't seem to contain it but I assure you, it's the key ingredient. I've seen some recipes for  tiger bread also that used sesame oil in the actual bread too. Maybe I should replace the olive oil in my white bloomer recipe to sesame oil?

If anyone could help that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 12, 2018)

Recipes for Pure Rice Starch Paste. 1) This neutral pH rice starch powder is made from glutinous rice, so mixing and cooking it on the stove is not necessary. If your tap water has a high mineral content, use distilled water instead. 1. Place 3 tablespoons of rice starch powder in 1 cup of boiling water.


----------



## CakePoet (May 12, 2018)

I been eyeing out  Tiger or Giraffe breed for a while now..
https://timetocookonline.com/2011/07/15/tiger-bread/

I think I make it next time..

Yes we all miss it,  loved to eat it with marmite or criffel cheese.. yum.


----------



## medtran49 (May 12, 2018)

Never heard of this, looks interesting.  I think I'd call it leopard instead of tiger, or giraffe like in CPs link.


----------



## ChocFingers (May 12, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I been eyeing out  Tiger or Giraffe breed for a while now..
> https://timetocookonline.com/2011/07/15/tiger-bread/
> 
> I think I make it next time..
> ...



That does look like a good paste. So in that link / recipe the poster is adamant that ground rice is not rice flour. Lucky I bought some then. Will make a loaf again tomorrow.


----------



## ChocFingers (May 12, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Never heard of this, looks interesting.  I think I'd call it leopard instead of tiger, or giraffe like in CPs link.



Yes Tiger Bread is so delicious. It's great buttered and had with a good soup. Definitely try it.


----------



## ChocFingers (May 17, 2018)

I tried this recipe again today and can anyone tell me, the paste is quite thick. How can you spread it on top of the dough, it just all stuck to it and wouldn't spread 'cause the dough was a bit sticky. Jist of it, it wouldn't spread.


----------

